# Problema com o live cd da versão 2005

## thiagocv

Boa noite a todos os brazucas!

Pessoal, gostaria de ver a o Gentoo na minha máquina antes de instalá-lo, mas não consigo rodar o live cd. Acredito que minha máquina supere os pré-requisitos (P4 OFF, 512RAM...)

Vou descrever o que os passos, ok?

Coloco o cd e dou boot.

Aparece uma a tela azul do Gentoo. Depois de ficar um tempo nela, vejo que o computador não está + trabalhando.

Dou ESC, vai para o console.

As mensagens que aparecem são as seguintes:

Activating device-mapper raid(s)

No software raid disks

Scanning for volume groups

Reading all physical volumes

No volume groups found

Activating volume groups groups

No volume groups found

Attempting to mount cd

->Trava aqui. Para de ler o cd e posso escrever quaquer coisa na tela que não ocorre nada. Tenho que reiniciar a máquina e tirar o cd.

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------

## Mythos

e Boa Noite todos os Portugueses também não ?

podes ter queimado um cd incorrectamente ...

http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/releases/

saca o live CD dai ...

eu costumo instalar sempre o minimal e fazer o resto pela net .

é estranho o teu problema ...

tens SCSI ?

tenta correr o boot CD com a opção 

```
acpi="off" noapic
```

----------

## gesiel

por falar em acpi="off", boa dica, inclusive acho legal usar sempre esta opção pq durante a instalação, a toda hora o monitor entra em modo de economia e vc tem que ir lá mexer em alguma tecla para saber a quantas andam as compilações...

----------

## thiagocv

Obrigado pela dica, mas o CD funcionou perfeitamente em outra máquina.

Estou baixando um iso  "install-x86-universal-2005.0.iso". Esse é o disco de instalação?

O "packages-x86-2005.0.iso" é o LiveCD?

O que tem na pasta stages?

Obrigado pela ajuda!

----------

## gesiel

 *thiagocv wrote:*   

> Estou baixando um iso  "install-x86-universal-2005.0.iso". Esse é o disco de instalação?

 Este ISO tem o sistema de boot inicial +  STAGE3 + PORTAGE.

 *thiagocv wrote:*   

> O "packages-x86-2005.0.iso" é o LiveCD?

 Contém os pacotes para instalação (programas), caso vc não possa baixá-los durante a instalação. 

Se vc tiver banda larga, eu recomendo que baixe os pacotes diretamente da internet (com o comando "emerge"), já que a lista de pacotes é atualizada diáriamente. 

Lembre-se: o ISO com os packages pode estar um pouco desatualizado.

 *thiagocv wrote:*   

> O que tem na pasta stages?

 São os ISOs dos "stages" e são os programas básicos necessários ao sistema.

O stage1 permite que vc compile totalmente a sua nova instalação. É claro que demora um pouco mais e exige mais conhecimento.

O stage2 é a forma intermediária de tempo + dificuldade + performance para a instalação.

O stage3 comtém "todos" os pacotes pré-compilados e é a que eu te indico usar, já que leva menos tempo para instalar. Com a atualização constante do sistema, progressivamente "todos" os pacotes serão atualizados e logo não fará diferença se vc instalou iniciando do stage1, stage2 ou stage3.

aqui ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1 ) tem o processo de instalação, passo a passo.

----------

## thiagocv

Pessoal, tentava instalar o gentoo na minha máquina mas parei antes de começar.

Lembra daquele problema em não rodar o Live CD aqui? Resolvi esse pb quando comprei o gravador DVD (tinha um gravador CDD), já que colocando o cd nesse drive dá certo.

Fiz o mesmo com o Package CD, mas apenas lê o cds antes de entrar no Windows.

Já conferi a prioridade de boot: é do CD (ATAPI CD-ROM).

Já mudei o jumpper de slave para master e tb já tirei o bus do gravador de cd e deixei apensas o DVD e nada... 

Já coloquei o DVD no IDE secundário e deixei o HD no primário.

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------

## claupper

Bom Dia Pessoal, tudo bem com vcs???

Eu tenho uma dúvida: Como faço para rodar o Live CD em minha máquina?

Pois quero ver como o Gentoo se comporta em determinados hardwares ok.

tenho os dois cds. O Minimal e o Universal e gostaria de saber se tem algum comando específico para executar quando o CD carrega e entre no modo texto?

----------

## Hawker Hurricane

Boa tarde pessoal

Quero saber uma coisa: Há Gentoo Live-CD? Digo, há um Gentoo que entre direto em um modo gráfico, pronto pra uso, assim como o Kurumin? Que eu saiba o Gentoo Live-Cd não é do tipo que já entra em modo gráfico pronto pra uso normal, ele faz o boot sozinho e verifica algumas coisas, mas deixa o usuário logo depois para instalá-lo. Não sei deste tipo de Gentoo que "dá pra ver" antes de instalar. Se alguem souber por favor, me avise.

----------

## Ariem

O gentoo não tem LiveCD "pronto a usar" do tipo Knoppix. Só serve mesmo para instalação e reparação.

----------

